# Allatoona kayaking without parking fee



## secerator (May 25, 2011)

Does anybody know a place where I can put my kayak into water without having to pay a parking fee? I'm new to kayaking, and I just want to take it first time into the water to test and learn how to paddle.

I live very close to Walmart on Bells Ferry rd. (Close to Kellogg Creek rd bridge). I would like to go a few times a week after work in the evenings, fishing or just paddling, can't afford to pay the fee all the time. Don't need a boating ramp, just a place where I can get my car not too far from the water.

Thanks
Alex


----------



## willyredeemed (May 27, 2011)

welcome...don't know anything about allatoona, but u should post on georgiakayakfishing.com forum since there are quite a few guys who frequent that lake.


----------



## Jranger (May 27, 2011)

You will have to pay $5 at any Corp ramp to park and or launch. There are only a few private ramps and I think they charge a ramp fee as well. You may do better finding someone on here that has lake front property. Maybe they will allow you to launch your yak from their lot.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (May 27, 2011)

I forgot how much it is but you can buy an anual pass to park at some of the ramps. Also red top mountain has free parking on wednesdays at the ramp, I usually go fish there wednesday afternoons.


----------



## alan (May 27, 2011)

I think you can park at the spillway from lake Acworth without paying a fee.


----------



## sinclair1 (May 27, 2011)

Not sure how legal it is, but I see folks parking across from kellogg creek ramp every day. If you use the spot near the entrance there is a trail down to the lake.


----------



## fishingdave (May 27, 2011)

On the other side of the bridge at red top is a couple parking spots that are free. It is opposite the boat ramp. You will have to carry your kayak to the water.


----------



## fishingdave (May 27, 2011)

Does anyone know of a private pay ramp near allatoona landing?


----------



## MTMiller (Jun 1, 2011)

pretty sure there is no fee if you do not use the ramp to launch.  I never pay.  Just pull my kayak off the truck and put it in the water beside the ramp.  Then I park my truck in one of the "car" spots.  I have never had a problem.


----------



## ZachYak (Jun 2, 2011)

2 years ago they never made me pay at Kellogg Creek if I wasn't using the ramp.  May have changed since then.


----------

